# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  back up  اتوماتیک از دیتابیس موجود در Sql server 2008

## taknavaz123

با سلام خدمت اساتید.

ما یک برنامه ای داریم که متصل هست به دیتابیسی در sql server 2008 .
میخواستم لطف کنید تنظمیات لازم برای اینکه بتونه به طور خودکار روزی یک بک آپ از دیتابیس بگیره رو بگید.

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## sanay_esh

لطفا قبل از اینکه تاپیک ایجاد کنید زحمت بکشید یه جستجوی کوچکی نمائید در همین سایت خیلی منابع زیادی در این مورد وجود دارد
سلام این کدش :
GO
SET ANSI_NULLS ON
GO
SET QUOTED_IDENTIFIER ON
GO
-- ============================================= 
-- Author: Doug Rathbone
-- Description: Backup Database Stored Proc
-- Param1: dbName 
-- Param2: backupType F=full, D=differential, L=log
-- ============================================= 
create PROCEDURE [dbo].[sp_BackupDb]  
       @dbName sysname, @backupTypeToRun CHAR(1) 
AS 
BEGIN 
       SET NOCOUNT ON; 

       DECLARE @sqlCommand NVARCHAR(1000) 
       DECLARE @dateTime NVARCHAR(20) 

       SELECT @dateTime = REPLACE(CONVERT(VARCHAR, GETDATE(),111),'/','-') +'-' +
       REPLACE(CONVERT(VARCHAR, GETDATE(),108),':','')  
       
       DECLARE @databaseFileName NVARCHAR(200)
       SET @databaseFileName = replace(@dbName,']','')
       SET @databaseFileName = replace(@databaseFileName,'[','')

       IF @backupTypeToRun = 'F' 
               SET @sqlCommand = 'BACKUP DATABASE ' + @dbName + 
               ' TO DISK = ''C:\DbBackups\' + @databaseFileName + '_Full_' + @dateTime + '.BAK''' 
        
       IF @backupTypeToRun = 'D' 
               SET @sqlCommand = 'BACKUP DATABASE ' + @dbName + 
               ' TO DISK = ''C:\DbBackups\' + @databaseFileName + '_Diff_' + @dateTime + '.BAK'' WITH DIFFERENTIAL' 
        
       IF @backupTypeToRun = 'L' 
               SET @sqlCommand = 'BACKUP LOG ' + @dbName + 
               ' TO DISK = ''C:\DbBackups\' + @databaseFileName + '_Log_' + @dateTime + '.TRN''' 
        
       EXECUTE sp_executesql @sqlCommand 
END 

اینم لینک منبع : اینجا کلیک کنید و یا اینجا

----------


## taknavaz123

من جستجو کردم.اما همه جا از همین کدها بود.منم والا یکم تازه کارم.نمیدونم این کدها رو چه جوری و کجا باید استفاده کرد. 
میشه در این باره هم یکم توضیح بدین که الان مثلا همین کد رو باید کجا برد؟

----------

